# 30 day's only



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi all ..its that time of year again (insurance renewal) safeguard £902.87 
adrian flux £474.00,but only 30 days euro breakdown cover.as im going to france for 45 days this was not enough asked for longer and they say no can do for that price. with this sort of price i need to get better aero cover myself but were?
phoned rac and they say i can set up an account but i will have to pay the costs plus 15% handling of all call outs
unless you know different???

dave


----------

